# [H] Eldar [W] Paypal (UK)



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

Eldar for sale painted farseer, Limited edition bonesinger, farseer and warlock council, 3 converted wraithlords, wraithguard, 2 autarchs 1 converted, prince yriel, avatar and a rogue trader gyrinx which is extremely hard to find these days, do also have the doom of mymeara rulebook and all eldar codicies except the most recent which I would be willing to let go of aswell not looking for trades


----------

